# property lines



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Is there an App. that is accurate that shows real time property lines while you are hunting, where you would know if your on or off someone's property...like for instance someone put a ladder stand up on my wife's boss's land or atleast I think its or his land..Her boss is not for sure where property line is.he never had it surveyed. any help appreciated.thanks

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Try onX Hunt. I think it’s 30 dollars a year but you can get a free 7 day trail when you download the app


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Those programs are approximate, and do not take the place of a real survey, but many times they are real close, often times you can get a map from the county mapping office that may help


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I have i-hunting but I can't swear to it's accuracy. I haven't had it long enough to know if it just shows property lines or if it shows where your at on the property


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Try looking up your county online. The county that I live in has GIS mapping online. It will show all the property lines.


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

your county auditor has maps online


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

The county GIS maps are approximate as well. They are not exact. Some of my property lines are off by 40’ or so on the county GIS. It will get you fairly close.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

County map shows mine as a perfect rectangle, but in reality it is not to the road and land layout like the map shows.... luckily surveying was done prior by one neighbor when they logged it and the back has a partial broken up fence that i painted trees that had surveying tape on to make it more permanent and easy to see.... one side didnt have anything but mature trees(mine) to the neighbor saplings after they logged it..... did recently find a pin and post marking the side plus I think her back corner.... her mother own beside and behind, butting up to mine
Maps are just general layout


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nothing online is accurate, they're all just approximations. Some are very close, some are not at all. The only way to know is get a map at the county office to find the pins, and go from there.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Call a wildlife officer and see what they use to determine property lines.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

You have to get a survey done or check if there is one on file. Otherwise it’s a guesstament.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

M.Magis said:


> Nothing online is accurate, they're all just approximations. Some are very close, some are not at all. The only way to know is get a map at the county office to find the pins, and go from there.





STRONGPERSUADER said:


> You have to get a survey done or check if there is one on file. Otherwise it’s a guesstament.


What these guys said ... there may be (most likely are) surveys on file because every time property changes hands they get one ... or at least they should, but it still doesn't tell you doodley ... when the directions read something like "go down the 3rd dirt road a mile or so and make a right at the gopher hole onto the trail by the big tree" you're trying to figure out which gopher hole or if the pine tree or the Oak tree used to be the line ... laugh or WHICH pine or oak  google earth might give you some landmarks but those can change as well, finding the survey pins is the only way to know for sure, those could be findable or buried in the ground ... it's a challenge to know where the hell you are when you're out in the middle of 500 acres of woods


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

I use HuntStand and it is very accurate compared to the property map and fence lines on the properties I Hunt


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

OnX as stated above.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I use onX also but I wouldn’t rely on it for true property lines. Nor do I think a judge would either... . Survey, then you’re gold.


----------

